# My Dividend Investing Case Study From $0 - $100,000



## robinhaney (Feb 25, 2020)

Hey everyone!

I wanted to start a dividend investing case study where I go from a portfolio of $0 to the goal of reaching $100,000. I wanted to start this series to document my journey and to help any others that are beginners investors such as myself. I am still fairly new to investing but I figure this is a great way to get started, and to help anyone else who was once where I was at.

I think I'm going to update this post once a week and I've already been doing this for 9 weeks so far. I've been putting around $100 a week into various dividend based ETF's to get me started with Wealthsimple Trade.

Other then that thanks for checking this thread out and I hope you enjoy it! Any tips for a new dividend investor? Feel free to leave them below!


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Welcome!

Seeing the list of dividend ETFs you are purchasing might help those following along or going the same route ...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

robinhaney said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I wanted to start a dividend investing case study where I go from a portfolio of $0 to the goal of reaching $100,000. I wanted to start this series to document my journey and to help any others that are beginners investors such as myself. I am still fairly new to investing but I figure this is a great way to get started, and to help anyone else who was once where I was at.
> 
> ...



it is truly uncanny how those wealth Simple marketing folks are talking themselves up everywhere

those desmarais pockets are deep


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ With OP$ of course. 

I would like to see this SW salesperson keep updating her/his thread for the next 15 to 20 years ... at a pace of $100 per week, even with her/his "dividend" ETFs exploding.

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------

